# **stuffed Anahiem Fattie(w/smoked Mac And Cheese)**



## got14u (Mar 24, 2009)

Decided to make a couple fatties and take them to my new job....man do I have a following now...lol...they went over great. I did have a blow out on my apple pancake fattie but the mexican style one turned out good. sorry i don't have any pics of it cut but no cameras allowed in to the building.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





first i roasted the anaheim and sweet-ed it, and peeled. then a mixture of chorizo, potatoes, green chiles, ect....





Now for the mexican mac and cheese...man will this be done again. my kids went CRAZY for this ! First I used 1 bag of noodles. cooked about 3/4 lb of bacon diced up 1 jalap and 1 onion (small). Add some flour, half and half. Topped it off with mixing in some velveeta,cheddar,and parmesan. Oh and i almost forgot the diced green chiles. Smoked for about 2 hrs @ 250 or so....YUMMY


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 24, 2009)

that is some good looking que!

>>>no cameras allowed in to the building<<<

ok, i'll bite and ask the obvious question....

where the heck do you work?


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 24, 2009)

Good looking smoke. I love the Mac-N-Cheese, and have added this to my to do list! I bet you are a popular guy at work.

He could tell you...but I think you know what happens next!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BBQ Eng.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow that is a great looking dish!


----------



## got14u (Mar 24, 2009)

not to big of a deal. I work at a high end pharmaceutical manufacturer that makes very WANTED drugs. So there are restrictions ! thanks for the comments also.


----------



## pignit (Mar 24, 2009)

*Shweeeeet!*
*




*


----------



## fired up (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice, Points for that one.


----------



## got14u (Mar 24, 2009)

just saw where you are from. I used to live just east of you in Shelby... Back when I was a kid any ways..man those are some winters up there. We also luved going to riding on stone. or atleast i think that is the name. I'm pretty sure it was up in canada.


----------



## got14u (Mar 24, 2009)

I also want to say thanks for the points guys !!


----------



## the dude abides (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok now stuff that Mac n cheese into a fatty and you've got a serious meal.  Of course that phamacutical company may have you tested for "sampling" the product if you show up at work with that.

All of that looks so good.  Thanks for the view.


----------



## lennyluminum (Mar 26, 2009)

can you list the recipe for the mac-n-cheese? everything looks really good you did a great job. maybe next time you cook for work you can charge per plate


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 26, 2009)

yep - i'm about a hundred and 20 miles east of shelby (home of the sugarbeeters) and we used to whip the coyotes around pretty good back in the day! have been to shelby several times and have always received the best hospitality there ~ good people who as you say know what winter is all about!


----------



## azrocker (Mar 26, 2009)

I found something the kid will like! Gotta try that Mac! POINTS!


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Mar 26, 2009)

Man that Mac and Cheese looks awesome!  Thanks for the QView.  I don't do drug testing, but am available for Q testing.


----------



## grothe (Mar 26, 2009)

Gotta give ya points for that smoke...great job!!


----------



## got14u (Mar 26, 2009)

we should get a montana-wyoming meet going from this place !!!

thanks to you all for the points !!!! they will be back your way !

here is the recipe I based mine off of. I really didn't measure anything or keep track of anything i did. so this will be a "loose" recipe. 

1. sauteed about 3/4lb bacon. Then I pulled out the bacon and suateed a diced onion, jalap, and some green chiles till tender. I took the already cooked mac noodles and mixed some flour ( i have no idea how much), half&half, a little milk, shredded chedar cheese (as much as u want), cut velveeta chunks (about 1/3 a big loaf), and sprinkled parmesan in there as well. I mixed all this together till it had a consistancy of regular mac and cheese. then smoked for about 2hrs at around 250 or so. Hope this will help some people out. and here is the recipe i started with and changed to MY WAY...lol..oh and i didn't do any egg it just sounded wrong.

1/2 lb. elbow macaroni
4 tbsp. butter
3 tbsp. all-purpose flour
1 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. white pepper
1 tbsp. grated onion
2 eggs
2 c. milk
1 c. shredded sharp cheddar cheese
1 c. Velveeta cheese
1/2 c. grated Parmesan cheese
1 (4 oz.) can button mushrooms, drained
1/2 c. finely chopped celery
1/4 c. chopped green pepper
Pimiento strips for garnish
Cook macaroni in boiling salted water until tender, about 8 to 10 minutes; drain and rinse. 
Melt butter in saucepan. Stir in flour, salt and pepper and onion. Mix eggs with milk and blend thoroughly. Stir into butter mixture and cook over low heat, stirring constantly until thickened. Add cheese, stir until blended. Fold in cooked macaroni, mushrooms, celery and green peppers. Pour macaroni in buttered 2 quart casserole and bake in preheated 350 degree oven for 25 to 30 minutes. Garnish with strips of pimiento if desired.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 27, 2009)

>>>we should get a montana-wyoming meet going from this place !!!<<<

sounds like a good idea!


----------



## slanted88 (Mar 27, 2009)

Real nice job!


----------

